# Για την ομορφιά



## Thyrikion (Jan 31, 2014)

Αγαπητοί φίλοι γειά σας, 

θα 'θελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας το παρακάτω κειμενάκι σαν αφιέρωμα στην ομορφιά έτσι γενικά...
και για να το κάνω λίγο πιο ενδιαφέρον, δεν θα σας αποκαλύψω τον συγγραφέα


...«Έχω διαβάσει πολλά βιβλία», είπε ο καθηγητής Μεκφίστο με μια παράξενη αποφασιστικότητα ... «Και στον καιρό μου ταξίδεψα πολύ. Και στα ταξίδια μου η ομορφιά ήταν σε όλες τις μορφές της. Είδα το ουράνιο τόξο στο Λευκό Όρος και είδα τα πεφωτισμένα χειρόγραφα των μοναχών της Φλάνδρας όπου κάθε σελίδα έπαιρνε εφτά μοναχούς δυο χρόνια για να αναπαράγουν το Θεό...! Ναι, περπάτησα ανάμεσα στους δροσόλουστους κήπους στη Βαβυλώνα την αυγή ενός καλοκαιριάτικου πρωινού, και είδα τα παραδείσια πουλιά να στέκονται τη νύχτα πάνω στο άσπρο γυαλιστερό μάρμαρο του Ταζ Μαχάλ! Είδα τα θαύματα του κόσμου, την ομορφιά του κόσμου: τις Πυραμίδες μέσα στη βροντώδη αιματοβαμμένη αυγή και τον Πύργο της Πίζας και τους πίνακες ζωγραφικής όλων των μεγάλων ζωγράφων ... τα είδα όλα. Είδα την ομορφιά σε όλες τις φάσεις της. Στάθηκα στην αρχαία γέφυρα ένα πρωινό που χιόνιζε και άκουσα τη χειμωνιάτικη κωδωνοκρουσία από τις ασημένιες καμπάνες στα ψηλά καμπαναριά πάνω από τη σκοτεινή πέτρα και τα μυστηριώδη νερά της παλιάς Χαϊδελβέργης. Και είδα τα Μεγάλα Βόρεια Φώτα ... και τα λουλούδια του αγρού! Είδα τον ήλιο! Τον υπέροχο θαυμάσιο ήλιο! Την ομορφιά σας λέγω σε όλες τις φάσεις της. 

Αλλά, θα σας πω τούτο: ποτέ μου δεν είδα τίποτα που να μπορεί να συγκριθεί ... με την ομορφιά του ανθρώπινου προσώπου».

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...CDhf7wLMQZJVR-C6l_TyTO9TkoBVwlQEiUAoVUzUd6XAd


----------



## Earion (Jan 31, 2014)

Καλώς μας επισκέφθηκες αγαπητέ φίλε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2014)

Γεια σου.

Να κάνω κάποιες παρατηρήσεις;

Τα «πεφωτισμένα χειρόγραφα» είναι, υποθέτω, απόδοση του illuminated manuscripts, που είναι τα *ιστορημένα *(=εικονογραφημένα) χειρόγραφα.
Επίσης: δύο χρόνια για να αναπαραγάγουν.
Και τα Μεγάλα Βόρεια Φώτα πρέπει να είναι τα Northern Lights, το Βόρειο Σέλας.

Συγγραφέας;


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 31, 2014)

Δεν είναι σαν τη Μόνικα, αλλά νομίζω πως είναι ένα όμορφο πρόσωπο, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. 

https://www.google.gr/search?q=michelle+pfeiffer+pictures&espv=210&es_sm=119&tbm=isch&imgil=4JqxppCc0bEREM%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcTV477JGrwjVgokBCLwtqyoCGC-ncUljuDDghYud5RBD59_ppE-%253B1024%253B768%253ByhAZL9B-q_WptM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Flovethoseclassicmovies.blogspot.com%25252F2012%25252F06%25252Fin-pictures-michelle-pfeiffer.html&source=iu&usg=__QtqGAcxUT76ZgflTXms7uwkUAV8%3D&sa=X&ei=ROfrUtSTGeOjyQPZxICADg&ved=0CDcQ9QEwBQ&biw=1280&bih=560#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=4JqxppCc0bEREM%253A%3ByhAZL9B-q_WptM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252F2.bp.blogspot.com%252F-wFhOEDXaEqQ%252FT9KsbzDjAGI%252FAAAAAAAAEDA%252FJ90H0ksGlz4%252Fs1600%252FMichelle%25252BPfeiffer%25252B4.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Flovethoseclassicmovies.blogspot.com%252F2012%252F06%252Fin-pictures-michelle-pfeiffer.html%3B1024%3B768


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2014)

OK, το βρήκα.



Spoiler



http://books.google.gr/books?id=t6XsFjMkSCIC&pg=PA12#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2014)

Ορίστε, κολαστείτε ελεύθερα. How much more candy can you take?


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2014)

Εγώ περίμενα καμιά συμβουλή ομορφιάς στο νήμα αυτό και μου το χαλάσατε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2014)

Νίκελ, νόμιζα ότι το φύλαγες να μου το κάνεις δώρο στα γενέθλια!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2014)

SBE said:


> Εγώ περίμενα καμιά συμβουλή ομορφιάς στο νήμα αυτό και μου το χαλάσατε.


Εσύ δεν έχεις ανάγκη από συμβουλές ομορφιάς· η ομορφιά έχει ανάγκη από συμβουλές SBE.


----------



## Earion (Jan 31, 2014)

Έχουμε μιλήσει και παλιότερα εδώ μέσα περί εκπάγλου καλλονής ...


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2014)

Μου φαίνεται μετά το νήμα του Θανάση πρέπει να φτιάξουμε και το νήμα της Μόνικας


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2014)

Costas said:


> Μου φαίνεται μετά το νήμα του Θανάση πρέπει να φτιάξουμε και το νήμα της Μόνικας


Το βλαστάρι, εκεί: Μονικιάδα: το νήμα της Μόνικας. :inno:


----------



## Thyrikion (Feb 1, 2014)

nickel said:


> Γεια σου.
> 
> Να κάνω κάποιες παρατηρήσεις;
> 
> ...




Σωστά. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διορθώσεις. Δυστυχώς το εν λόγω κείμενο είναι από τα διαμαντάκια που ανασύρουμε από τη λάσπη.
Η έκδοση αλλά και η μετάφραση συναγωνίζονται δυστυχώς σε προχειρότητα...
τώρα σχετικά με τον συγγραφέα ... όμως ένα λεπτό: δεν σας ενδιαφέρει και ο τίτλος του βιβλίου;


----------



## Thyrikion (Feb 1, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Δεν είναι σαν τη Μόνικα, αλλά νομίζω πως είναι ένα όμορφο πρόσωπο, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη.
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=mich...2Fin-pictures-michelle-pfeiffer.html;1024;768



Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Είναι ένα πανέμορφο πρόσωπο.
Αλλά δεν είναι σαν τη Μόνικα.


----------



## Thyrikion (Feb 1, 2014)

nickel said:


> OK, το βρήκα.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



καλά Νίκελ, είσαι καταπληκτικός ! Μπράβο. Βλέπεις πάντως ότι δυστυχώς το κείμενο [όπως είναι γραμμένο στο πρωτότυπο] αποδυναμώνεται αρκετά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2014)

Thyrikion said:


> Βλέπεις πάντως ότι δυστυχώς το κείμενο [όπως είναι γραμμένο στο πρωτότυπο] αποδυναμώνεται αρκετά.



Νομίζω, λοιπόν, πως μπορούμε να πούμε ότι το απόσπασμα προέρχεται από το _Candy_, βιβλίο του Terry Southern, το οποίο το 1968 έγινε ταινία που απογοήτευσε πολύ κόσμο και εξέθεσε και μερικά μεγάλα ονόματα. Το όνομα του συγγραφέα μού ήταν οικείο, όχι όμως από τα βιβλία του αλλά από τα σενάριά του. Διαπιστώνω ότι το βιβλίο _Candy_ ήταν καλύτερο από την ταινία και τώρα, με τη Wikipedia, μαθαίνουμε και λεπτομέρειες.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candy_(Southern_and_Hoffenberg_novel)

Το αγγλικό απόσπασμα του βιβλίου (το αντιγράφω ολόκληρο παρακάτω) από την ομιλία του καθηγητή Mephesto, που στην ταινία γίνεται MacPhisto (τον υποδύεται ο Ρίτσαρντ Μπέρτον, ελληνιστί Μπάρτον), είναι καλό (ιδίως για βιβλίο-ξεπέτα) αν και θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο σύντομο.

Η μετάφραση αποδίδει κάποια από την ομορφιά του πρωτοτύπου, αλλά τα λάθη αποξενώνουν τον αναγνώστη που έχει τη διαστροφή να αναζητά το πρωτότυπο πίσω από τα ακατανόητα της μετάφρασης. Έτσι τώρα μπορώ να εξηγήσω και το άλλο ακατανόητο:

όπου κάθε σελίδα έπαιρνε εφτά μοναχούς δυο χρόνια για να αναπαράγουν το Θεό...!

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν λάθη δακτυλογράφησης, αλλά το πρωτότυπο λέει:
where every page took seven monks two years to produce! God, they’re lovely! 


Ολόκληρο το απόσπασμα:

“I’ve read many books,” said Professor Mephesto, with an odd finality, wearily flattening his hands on the podium, addressing the seventy-six sophomores who sat in easy reverence, immortalizing his every phrase with their pads and pens, and now, as always, giving him the confidence to slowly, artfully dramatize his words, to pause, shrug, frown, gaze abstractly at the ceiling, allow a wan wistful smile to play at his lips, and repeat quietly, “_many_ books ...” A grave nod of his magnificent head, and he continued: “Yes, and in my time I’ve traveled widely. They say travel broadens one—and I've ... no doubt that it does.” Here he pretended to drop some of his lecture notes and, in retrieving them, showed his backside to the class, which laughed appreciatively. Professor Mephesto’s course, _Contemporary Ethics_, was one of the most popular in the school. In addition to being so highly intellectual and abstract, the professor was a regular guy, not just a simple armchair crackpot. "Yes, I’ve no doubt that it does,” he said softly, keeping a straight face as he adjusted his notes, and now letting a slight edge enter his voice—because, having given them the laugh at that point, he was now setting them up for the high seriousness to follow—this being his formula: one part tomfoolery, two parts high seriousness. “And in my travels, I’ve seen ... _beauty_ in every form. I’ve seen the rainbow on Mont Blanc, and I’ve seen the illuminated manuscripts of the Flemish monks where every page took seven monks two years to produce! God, they’re lovely! Yes, I’ve strolled through the dew-sparkling Gardens of Babylon in the dawn of a summer morning, and I’ve seen the birds of paradise stand at eventide against the white glittering marble of the Taj Mahal. God, what a _sight!_” He paused to touch his temple, as though nearly overwhelmed. “Yes, I’ve seen the ... _wonders of the world_ . . .I’ve seen the _beauty_ ... of the world ... the Pyramids in the thunderous blood-colored dawn, and the Tower of Pisa, and the paintings of the Great Masters ... I’ve seen them all. I have seen _beauty_ ... in every form. I’ve stood on the ancient bridge in a snow-falling morn and heard the winter peal of the silver bells, from the high towers, over the dark stone and mysterious waters of old Heidelberg. And I’ve seen the Great Northern Lights ... and the flowers of the field!” And he leaned toward them, touching one hand, as though absently, to his hair, and he spoke with a soft, terse defiance, so that everyone knew how very serious he was now, “... and I’ve seen the SUN! The glorious, glorious _sun_! Beauty, I say to you, in every form. BUT ... _but_ ... I’ll tell you _this_”: and his lip curled in a strange, almost angry way, and a tremor came into his voice, while in the lecture hall, not even a breath was heard, “I have never seen anything ... to compare ... with the _beauty_ ... of the ... _human face!_”


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2014)

...
Για την ομορφιά της.

Για την ομορφιά τους και την ομορφιά της:



daeman said:


> ...
> She walks in beauty - Sissel
> 
> 
> ...



She Walks In Beauty


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2014)

...
[h=1]A thing of beauty is a joy forever = Τ' όμορφο πράγμα είναι χαρά παντοτινή[/h]


cythere said:


> Από το ποίημα του Τζον Κιτς (ή Κητς), Book 1 of Endymion.
> ...
> A thing of beauty is a joy for ever:
> Its loveliness increases; it will never
> ...





psifio said:


> Τ' όμορφο πράγμα είναι χαρά παντοτινή:
> ποτέ μηδαμινή δεν τ' απομένει μοίρα· μα για μας θα παρέχει
> ήσυχο δώμα πάντοτε και ύπνο που θα έχει
> πλήθος γαλήνια όνειρα, ανάσα, και υγεία.
> ...


----------



## Thyrikion (Feb 1, 2014)

> Νομίζω, λοιπόν, πως μπορούμε να πούμε ότι το απόσπασμα προέρχεται από το Candy, βιβλίο του Terry Southern, το οποίο το 1968 έγινε ταινία που απογοήτευσε πολύ κόσμο και εξέθεσε και μερικά μεγάλα ονόματα. Το όνομα του συγγραφέα μού ήταν οικείο, όχι όμως από τα βιβλία του αλλά από τα σενάριά του. Διαπιστώνω ότι το βιβλίο Candy ήταν καλύτερο από την ταινία και τώρα, με τη Wikipedia, μαθαίνουμε και λεπτομέρειες.



1. όχι μόνο του Τερυ Σαουθερν αλλά και του Μέισον Χοφενμπεργκ. Η ταινία δεν είναι καθολου του γουστου μου αλλά την θεωρώ καλή. Αποδίδει πιστα το βιβλίο. Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται υπάρχει στο γιου τιουμπ. 

2. η μετάφραση πολύ κακή όπως και οι εκδόσεις Ε.ΜΕΤΖΑΚΗ στις οποίες το έχω. 

3. Εσκεμμένα απεφυγα να ποσταρω το κειμενο στην αυθεντική του μορφή: από ενας υμνος στην ομορφιά μετατρεπεται σε "εξυπνάδα" του καθηγητή Μεφιστο στην προσπάθειά του να "ρίξει" καμιά φοιτητριούλα όπως η Κάντυ. Αναμφίβολα αυτή ηταν η προθεση των συγγραφεων. Αλλά όχι η δική μου. 
Αχ μωρέ Νικελ. Μου το χάλασες


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2014)

Thyrikion said:


> Αχ μωρέ Νικελ. Μου το χάλασες


Συγγνώμη, αλλά είναι κίνδυνοι που διατρέχεις σ' αυτό το φόρουμ. Υπάρχουν κέρδη στη σούμα, πάντως. Άσε που είναι πιθανό να ξαναδώ την ταινία τώρα και να θυμηθώ τα νιάτα μου. Λίγο το 'χεις;


----------

